# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Përgjigjet e provimeve me zgjedhje të maturës shtetërore.

## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

E di ndonjeri kur dalin pergjigjet e provimeve me zgjedhje te matures shteterore.
Kam pare te faqja e ministrise nuk gjeta gje.

I lutem moderatorit mos ta fshij temen dhe te shkruaj " Ik interesohu te shkolla".
Shpresoj te kthej ndonjeri pergjigje.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Herë pas here kontrollo *www.mash.gov.al* Tek faqja publikohet lista e emrave me notat përkatëse, është faqja zyrtare e Ministrisë së Arsimit dhe Shkencës.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Emrat nuk i jep dreqi , nejse faleminderit Clay.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Po ndonje faqe jozyrtare nuk i publikon???

----------


## Blue_sky

Ditmiro, he mo? I ke kaluar? Se vallai dajak meriton nese jo se gjysma e forumit eshte leshuar gjate vitit te te beje ty detyrat e shtepise  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Ditmiro, he mo? I ke kaluar? Se vallai dajak meriton nese jo se gjysma e forumit eshte leshuar gjate vitit te te beje ty detyrat e shtepise


AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH edhe e meriton shkollen ky cakall-qorri-shurdh-memeci.... :perqeshje:  :perqeshje: /.Joke Ditmir.Na thuaj ca bere mer...

----------


## xfiles

Me duket se kane filluar te dalin, motra ime i mori pergjigjet dje.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Si doli X..?>

----------


## xfiles

> Si doli X..?>


shume me mire se sa priste, mbledhur me ato te detyruarat e ka te siguruar degen qe zgjodhi  :buzeqeshje: , me ka bere vlla krenar  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

OOOOOUUUUUUUU..Po ti mer e bere krenar familjen per degen qe zgjodhe :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: .Sukse te metejshme...Klm..

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

O cuna mora 8.2 anglisht dhe 8.4  fizike !

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> O cuna mora 8.2 anglisht dhe 8.4  fizike !


YYYYYYYYYY sa dobet na felliqe qytetin.Ik mer. :ngerdheshje:  xaaaxaax.

Ca do te thote kjo e ditkeq...

----------


## xfiles

hallall ditmir  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> hallall ditmir


O X kjo do te thote se ka dal mir mer.?Se nuk i mar vesh fare keto skemat e vlersimit une... :i merzitur: .

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Prisja me shume te anglishtja po hajde me , ngushllohem me faktin qe te tjeret kan dal me keq.
Do zoti marim inxhinjerin elektronike.

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

> Prisja me shume te anglishtja po hajde me , ngushllohem me faktin qe te tjeret kan dal me keq.
> Do zoti marim inxhinjerin elektronike.


Do zoti po ke mundesi ti me keto nota apo jo?Kur jepet pergjigja perfundimtare >???Dmth se cfare dege ke fituar ke jo?A ka mundesi qe nqs ke marur preferencen e pare dhe nderron mendje do te vazhdosh te dyten.Behet kjo apo jo??Se vitin e kaluar nuk behej me duket.?Sukese...

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Kam mundesi , kurse per te ndrruar degen me duket se  nuk behet , te ktheje pergjigje ndonjeri qe ka me shume informacion.

----------


## Milkway

Urime Dimitri po te kisha keshilluar qe per inxhinier kompjuterike te nxesh prej tash karrigen se do kesh veshtir me kete profesion
Edhe nje her urime dhe suksese ne te ardhmen

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

> Urime Dimitri po te kisha keshilluar qe per inxhinier kompjuterike te nxesh prej tash karrigen se do kesh veshtir me kete profesion
> Edhe nje her urime dhe suksese ne te ardhmen


Si te nxej prej tash karrigen? Se nuk e morra vesh .

----------


## xfiles

> Si te nxej prej tash karrigen? Se nuk e morra vesh .


do te thote te nisesh te mesosh qe tani dhe sistematikisht, te pakten kshu e kuptova une  :buzeqeshje: .

----------

